
Audio: Paul Graham's “Do Things That Don't Scale” - mgav
https://insidethelaw.podiant.co/e/379829486edcf8/
======
mgav
Opening paragraphs:

"One of the most common types of advice we give at Y Combinator is to do
things that don't scale. A lot of would-be founders believe that startups
either take off or don't. You build something, make it available, and if
you've made a better mousetrap, people beat a path to your door as promised.
Or they don't, in which case the market must not exist.

Actually startups take off because the founders make them take off. There may
be a handful that just grew by themselves, but usually it takes some sort of
push to get them going. A good metaphor would be the cranks that car engines
had before they got electric starters. Once the engine was going, it would
keep going, but there was a separate and laborious process to get it going..."

------
mgav
Original essay, as text, on Paul Graham's website:
[http://paulgraham.com/ds.html](http://paulgraham.com/ds.html)

